# What classes & commands are ideal for show ring prep?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

There's a lot involved in conformation showing (a good groomer, finding a handler, possibly travel), and I'm not even sure if I'll show Sachii. It's a lot and I'm no longer sure I have time for the intensity of that level of preparation. Possibly aving him go thru a trick dog class seems more fun and manageable.

I am specifically asking about what verbal commands that pups in the 6 to 12 month old categories would need to know before stepping paw in a show ring. I'm also guessing that Puppy Kindergarten is a good start, but what is the next step up that could be helpful? Thanks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If you decide to show, take a handling class. That's where you learn what to do to show off you dog the best way and to teach him how to free stack and keep his head up etc...how to hold the leash so he looks pretty. Good luck. I think a tricks class would be loads of fun. Good luck.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

This is very helpful, thank you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita, I would start with a puppy class and then the basic obedience classes. I always recommend people work up to and take the AKC CGC class because that teaches you how to handle your dog safely when outside, around other dogs and people.

Basic obedience underlies all the dogs sports including conformation so you can't go wrong taking these classes. What I loved about taking them is I learned how to properly train my dog. I never took tricks class - didn't need to because I had the skills to train her at home. Even though you never took Bella, you can train her with what you are learning in the classes too so both your dogs will have that wonderful advantage.

Conformation classes are necessary for showing in conformation. Not only do you learn the routine and how to show your dog off to it's best advantage, but you will make friends, find mentors and have the support you will need. It's like networking in the business world.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks Sklar!


----------

